# River Beach Model Shoot: Xiong



## NJMAN

After a long hiatus from posting in the pro gallery, I wanted to share some results from a recent model session with a very great young gal in my area.  When I did post regularly, it was mostly child and family portraits.  I don't have a lot of experience shooting models, but I have done a few so far this summer, and plan on shooting a few more in the next month. I don't have as much experience as Lyncca does )). I know the dress is a little blown in some of the pics, I plan to fix that, but I hope these are acceptable.  This is also the first time that I have used my business name on the pics, and not NJ Photography.  C&C always welcome.  Thanks for looking.  Much appreciated. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.







12.





13.





14.





Thanks for looking! 
NJ


----------



## fahadalkaabi

nice shots and nice atomsphare .. 

regards,


----------



## Josh66

I don't like #3 (awkward pose), but all of the others are good.

I looks like you changed her eye color in 9, 10, & 11 - they look almost blue, they look brown in all of the others....
Did you change it, or is it just different light or something?


----------



## NJMAN

fahadalkaabi said:


> nice shots and nice atomsphare ..
> 
> regards,



Thanks!



O|||||||O said:


> I don't like #3 (awkward pose), but all of the others are good.
> 
> I looks like you changed her eye color in 9, 10, & 11 - they look almost blue, they look brown in all of the others....
> Did you change it, or is it just different light or something?



No I didn't change the color of her eyes. When she wore the hat, it was casting a different kind of light in her eyes.  Thanks for commenting.


----------



## photographyfanatic

Love 4 and 9


----------



## NJMAN

photographyfanatic said:


> Love 4 and 9



Thanks much!


----------



## Lyncca

She's gorgeous.  These are really awesome!


----------



## NateS

Great shots.  Glad to see some more photos from you as I'm always impressed.


----------



## inTempus

Outstanding!  I really like them all.  Very nicely done.  Did you use any light modifiers (reflectors, defusers, etc.) or was this all natural light?


----------



## mat wildlife

#9 just blows your sox off - should be on a magazine front cover.


----------



## atmsanchez

beautiful girl and shots


----------



## NJMAN

Lyncca said:


> She's gorgeous.  These are really awesome!



Thanks Lyncca!  But you are the master. 



NateS said:


> Great shots.  Glad to see some more photos from you as I'm always impressed.



Very nice of you to say Nate!  Thanks so much for the nice comments. 



tharmsen said:


> Outstanding!  I really like them all.  Very nicely done.  Did you use any light modifiers (reflectors, defusers, etc.) or was this all natural light?



Thanks very much! I will see you on MM.  



mat wildlife said:


> #9 just blows your sox off - should be on a magazine front cover.



Wow, what a compliment, thanks Mat!  I really appreciate that. 



atmsanchez said:


> beautiful girl and shots



Thanks for the kind words!  Yes, I agree she is beautiful.


----------



## N'Kolor

Great posing and exposures!  So I haven't been on here in at least a year, at least I think but I came back to see your "Field of the Windmill" shot, probably my favorite piece of art all time.  Do you still have it, would love to set it as my wallpaper.  Thanks!


----------



## NJMAN

N'Kolor said:


> Great posing and exposures!  So I haven't been on here in at least a year, at least I think but I came back to see your "Field of the Windmill" shot, probably my favorite piece of art all time.  Do you still have it, would love to set it as my wallpaper.  Thanks!



Thank you Mike!   I'm glad you asked about the windmill picture.  That's extremely flattering of you to say!  I had to remove it from the host server a few months ago after discovering that someone had stolen it and popped it onto another forum.  I forget which one, but I was not happy about it.  I would be happy to send you a personalized desktop wallpaper version.  Just PM me your email address and your screen resolution. Thanks again.


----------



## NJMAN

tharmsen said:


> Outstanding!  I really like them all.  Very nicely done.  Did you use any light modifiers (reflectors, defusers, etc.) or was this all natural light?



I'm sorry tharmsen, I meant to reply to this sooner and forgot.  To answer your question, I did not use anything but natural light in this session.  I hate carrying around clunky equipment unless I absolutely have to.  If I do bring equipment along, its usually nothing more a speedlite or 2 with pocket wizards and a shoot-through umbrella.  It's surprising how much natural light you can work with if the subject is positioned well enough.


----------



## newrmdmike

i love the rimlight in 13 and my favorite may be num 4
excellent choice of model, great color good to perfect focus.

nits, the plastic rings bothered me when her arm was bent and it cinched her arm down. . . but i like them when her arm was extended.  also i would like to see some shots with her shoulders back, it seems what you posted was mostly with her pushing them forward. (it works for her in some shots, but i was left wanting to see what she would look like with them back, i think it particularly lent to her in 4 and 8)

great job!!!!


----------



## NJMAN

newrmdmike said:


> i love the rimlight in 13 and my favorite may be num 4
> excellent choice of model, great color good to perfect focus.
> 
> nits, the plastic rings bothered me when her arm was bent and it cinched her arm down. . . but i like them when her arm was extended.  also i would like to see some shots with her shoulders back, it seems what you posted was mostly with her pushing them forward. (it works for her in some shots, but i was left wanting to see what she would look like with them back, i think it particularly lent to her in 4 and 8)
> 
> great job!!!!



Thanks so much for the kind words and detailed analysis Mike!  I will see if I have any others with her shoulders back.  Good point about the cinched arm.  I never thought about that.  Thanks again for commenting, it means a great deal, as I admire your portrait work a lot!


----------



## craig

Beautiful work. I'm all studio guy. Much respect for your location work.

)'(


----------



## bitteraspects

you should look into getting a reflector.


----------



## NJMAN

craig said:


> Beautiful work. I'm all studio guy. Much respect for your location work.
> 
> )'(



Thanks Craig.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Antarctican

She's a beautiful model, and the setting for the pics is lovely too. I like so many of these, but if I had to narrow it down it would be to 4, 13 and 14. Runners up would be #7 (her leg position looks awkward though), and 12 (love the relaxed look on her face, but the 'white' background behind her head isn't optimal and the armbands are digging in a bit).

I'm so glad you shared this series with us.


----------



## newrmdmike

back on this thread, and again, i'm very pleased to look at these, i'm particularly impressed with you ability to see and choose to make the light work for you.


----------



## NJMAN

Antarctican said:


> She's a beautiful model, and the setting for the pics is lovely too. I like so many of these, but if I had to narrow it down it would be to 4, 13 and 14. Runners up would be #7 (her leg position looks awkward though), and 12 (love the relaxed look on her face, but the 'white' background behind her head isn't optimal and the armbands are digging in a bit).
> 
> I'm so glad you shared this series with us.



Thank so much Anty!  Your tips for better shooting next time is much appreciated. 



newrmdmike said:


> back on this thread, and again, i'm very pleased to look at these, i'm particularly impressed with you ability to see and choose to make the light work for you.



Thanks very much for your comments again Mike!  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver

#7 is my personal favorite, though I agree with the PP about the awkward leg position.  #8 is my second favorite.  #13 I would love if not for the effects of the sun - I know some ppl like that, but I don't prefer it.

The hat ones needed a reflector.  #11 would be my favorite of the hat ones if not for the odd placement of the shadows.

And I'm jealous of the model's skin, LOL, but that's a whole other forum.


----------



## NJMAN

Reese's PB Luver said:


> #7 is my personal favorite, though I agree with the PP about the awkward leg position.  #8 is my second favorite.  #13 I would love if not for the effects of the sun - I know some ppl like that, but I don't prefer it.
> 
> The hat ones needed a reflector.  #11 would be my favorite of the hat ones if not for the odd placement of the shadows.
> 
> And I'm jealous of the model's skin, LOL, but that's a whole other forum.



Not sure what you mean by odd placement of shadows. They are natural shadows made by the hat.   I tend to go for natural lighting and natural fall of light if I'm outside.  I just let the light and shadows do its thing if its not too intrusive on the subject.  Thanks for the comments.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver

Natural light can still make for odd and/or distracting shadows. That's why they invented reflectors. 

I'm all for natural light, too, but sometimes you have to help it along.  Reflecting natural light is still using natural light.


----------



## NJMAN

Reese's PB Luver said:


> Natural light can still make for odd and/or distracting shadows. That's why they invented reflectors.
> 
> I'm all for natural light, too, but sometimes you have to help it along.  Reflecting natural light is still using natural light.



Thanks for commenting.


----------



## JayClark79

Great pics, gorgeous model


----------



## camz

NJMAN said:


> I tend to go for natural lighting and natural fall of light if I'm outside.  I just let the light and shadows do its thing if its not too intrusive on the subject.



:thumbup:


----------



## NJMAN

JayClark79 said:


> Great pics, gorgeous model





camz said:


> NJMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to go for natural lighting and natural fall of light if I'm outside.  I just let the light and shadows do its thing if its not too intrusive on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Thanks Jay and camz!


----------



## Billhyco

Reese's PB Luver said:


> The hat ones needed a reflector. #11 would be my favorite of the hat ones if not for the odd placement of the shadows.


 

i absolutely love the shadows with the hat.  to me, that is really what makes the photo work. 

incredible pictures, beautiful model!  :thumbup:


----------



## CSR Studio

The ones with the hat and number 14 are great. Great composition, great expressions and great posing. The only critique I would give is to not have her straight on the camera unless she is in a power pose. Straight on is usually not flattering to most women. Good job!


----------



## NJMAN

Billhyco said:


> Reese's PB Luver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat ones needed a reflector. #11 would be my favorite of the hat ones if not for the odd placement of the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i absolutely love the shadows with the hat.  to me, that is really what makes the photo work.
> 
> incredible pictures, beautiful model!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...


Thanks very much for your feedback.  I really appreciate it! 



CSR Studio said:


> The ones with the hat and number 14 are great. Great composition, great expressions and great posing. The only critique I would give is to not have her straight on the camera unless she is in a power pose. Straight on is usually not flattering to most women. Good job!



Good point, thank you for taking the time to comment!  All constructive crits are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhilGarber

Awesome pictures! Love the use of DOF. What flash are you using?


----------



## NJMAN

PhilGarber said:


> Awesome pictures! Love the use of DOF. What flash are you using?



Thanks!  Well, I use a 580EX and 430EX sometimes, but no flash was used in any of these.  They are all natural light, with the subject turned to face the light in different directions.  Thanks for taking the time to comment.


----------



## CustomMinds

i like #4 and #9 the best.  

interesting outfit she is wearing.

good job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## NJMAN

CustomMinds said:


> i like #4 and #9 the best.
> 
> interesting outfit she is wearing.
> 
> good job and thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  Your kind works are very much appreciated!


----------



## BmDubb

Awesome shots.. And that girl is GORGEOUS omg


----------



## NJMAN

BmDubb said:


> Awesome shots.. And that girl is GORGEOUS omg



Thank you very much!  Yes, I agree, she is very beautiful.  It was kind of strange meeting her at first before the shoot, I am 6' 2, and she is barely 5 feet and 95 pounds.  Such a tiny little beauty, but knows how to model very well.


----------



## xiangji

lovely :thumbup:


----------

